# NHS appeal



## Rudolph101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi everyone

So we have just gone through our first cycle which was a BFN unfortunately. That was the only one funded by the NHS and we are now looking to appeal to see if we can get more goes through them. I think we have a justifiable reason for appealing (although I am not holding my breath) but I have read on a forum somewhere that if we continue IVF privately elsewhere then we would not be refunded. Does anyone know if this is the case? 

Also, has anyone got experience of the 3-cycle packages on offer? The amount of information and research to do is overwhelming, esp when you feel rubbish isn't it?! We are leaning towards Gennet and City Fertility. 

thanks!


----------

